# Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?



## Hohensinn (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich werde mir in den nächsten Monaten zum ersten mal ein paar Ruten selberbauen (1Karpfenrute 2,75lb, eine Spinnrute Wg ca. 100gramm und eine Wallerrute/Bootsrute 8Fuß 30lbs).

Mich würde mal interesieren welche Stärken ihr zum Binden der Ringe und eventuell Unterwicklung verwenden würdet oder hernehmt?

Ich hab Bindegarn der Stärke A und D. Bin mir nur nicht sicher welche ich wo genau verwenden soll.

Gruß und Danke!!!


----------



## KHof (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Hallo!

Nimm für die Karpfenrute Stärke A, bei der Spinne auch. Die Wallerrute kannst du in D wickeln.
Normalerweise ist D für Unterwicklungen geplant oder für ganz schweres Gerät.

Klaus


----------



## Hohensinn (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

hi Khof,
kann ich auch mit A unterwickeln und dann bei der Spinne mit A den Ring anbinden und bei der Waller mit D den Ring anbinden oder sollte man immer mit D unterwickeln???

Sollte die Unterwicklung nicht dünner sein alls die Hauptwicklung???

Danke und gruß


----------



## hsobolewski (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Für Unterwicklungen nehme ich die Fadenstärke A. Die langt um ein saubernes Bett für den Ringfuss zu bekommen und ist gleichzeitig nicht zu Dick.
Die normale Wicklung kannst du beie iner Karpfenrute und ab Ruten von ca. 100g Wurfgewicht unbesorgt mit einem D Faden machen. Ist auch besser wenn man Unterwickelt hat.
Nur wenn man eine normale Spinrute hat oder andere feine Rute schaut eine Wicklung mit einem A Faden besser aus.
Noch etwas. Nimm einen unvixirten Faden. Der saugt sich besser mit Lack voll und hält deswegen besser hinterher. Nachteil die Farbe kommt nicht so strahlend raus. Mir ist es aber lieber wenn es dezenter ausschaut.


----------



## Hohensinn (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Danke hsobolewski,

Werde mit A unterwickeln bei der Spinn und Waller mit A/D den Ring anbinden und bei der Karpfen 2,5lb werde ich mit A Wickeln.

gruß


----------



## KHof (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Ja - mach das so!

Gutes Gelingen und Photos nicht vergessen!

Klaus


----------



## hsobolewski (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Noch etwas. Was für mich zwar selbstverständölich ist aber wer weis ob. Die Unterwicklung erst einmal Lackieren bevor du mit dem Anbinden des Ringes anfängst.
Man kann es zwar auch anderst machen. Nur erfüllt dann die Unterwicklung nicht den Sinn dieser. Ein sauberes Bett für den Ring zu liefern.
Und noch etwas. Du kannst den Ring schlechter zurecht rücken. Also muss die Platzierung sauberer von hausaus sein.

Noch etwas. Normalerweise lackiert man max. 3mal sauber eine Bindung. Mit Unterwicklung 4mal. Bei der Bootsrute darf es schon 4 oder gar 5mal für die Hauptwicklung sein. schadet nicht. Faustregel. Um so mehr der Blank eine Biegung zulässt um so mehr.


----------



## KHof (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Hallo Helmut!

Dazu hab ich mal ne Frage. Ich lackiere Bindungen immer auf einmal in einer dicken Schicht, selbst wenn eine Unterwicklung oder eine unterwickelte Kreuzwicklung da ist.
Wenn du mehrschichtig lackierst in welchem Zeitabstand gehst du mit den Schichten übereinander?

Klaus


----------



## hsobolewski (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Ich lackier in abständen von min. 6Std. In der Regel aber erst wieder am nächsten Tag weil ich auch der normale Arbeit nachgehen muss.
Dagegen lasse ich die Unterwicklung min 24Std ruhen. Diese ist auch nicht so dick lackiert wie wenn man 1x eine Wicklung lackiert. Gerade so viel das der fadenabstand voll ist. Aber mehr nicht.


----------



## KHof (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Ui Ui - Bei Einzelbaustellen bedeutet das ja viermal Lackanrühren!
In einem Gang lackiert muß ich immer nach ca. 30 Minuten die Luftblasen entfernen, die beim Vollsaugen vom Garn freiwerden  und den Blank 3 Stunden ständig drehen, um eine runde Lackierung zu bekommen.
Macht beides wohl ähnlichen Aufwand.
Übrigens hab ich einmal mit fixiertem Garn gewickelt. Nach fünf Jahren war die Bindung hin.

Klaus


----------



## hsobolewski (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Da gebe ich dir recht. Ist warscheinlich auch durch Wasser eindringen wilchig geworden. Oder haben die Fäden sich getrennt was auch gerne pasiert und dadurch unschöne Haarrisse entstehen lassen. Lätzteres kann aber auch pasieren wenn man mit zu wenig Fadenspannung arbeitet, oder die Lackschicht zu wenig ist. Alle drei Faktoren halten alles zusammen.
Vixirte Fäden die nicht miteinander sauber verkleben, Lacksicht die nicht Dick genug ist um belastungen auszu halten. Und fäden die nicht stramm genug aufgewickeld wurden und deswegen leicht verrutschen

In mehreren Schritten ist einfacher wenn es um die Blasen geht. Vorallen die die sehr klein sind.
Drehen geht am einfachsten wenn man eine Getriebmotor verwendet. Hierfür muss die Vorrichtung nicht kompliziert sein.
Als einspannvorrichtung langt ein Gabelstück wo man zwischen den beiden Zinken einen stabilen Gummi spannt. Diesen 1x 2x dreht und in die Mitte den Blank einsteckt. Das hält bomben fest und es dreht sich alles zuverlässig.
Und als Motor tut es jeder Grillmotor.


----------



## Hohensinn (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Die Unterwicklung hätte ich auf alle Fälle vor den Ringbindungen lakiert. Die eigentliche Bindung 3mal. Ganz so wie es mein Rutenbauheft (Blinker) schreibt.

Garn verwende ich ganz normales von gudebrod A und D.

Mal schaun vieleicht finde ich einen Grillmotor irgendwo, wär auf alle fälle super zum Lakieren.

Werd natürlich Fotos einstellen, wenn die Ruten fertig sind. Kann aber noch ein bischen dauern.

Gruß und Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Hohensinn (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

hab mir grad einen Grillmotor bei ebay gekauft. Mit 220V anschluß. Denke der müsste für Trocknung der Lakierung gehen!!!


----------



## hsobolewski (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Mit 220V anschluß gehst du der gefahr aus dem Wege das plötzlich die Baterien ausgegangen sind. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Jetzt werden wahrscheinlich die Grillmotoren ausgehen! 
Super Tip! #6


----------



## hsobolewski (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Habe mal ein Bild rein getan so das man die Möglichkeit des Antriebes näher erkennen kann.
Dort wo das kleine Loch ist kann man das Teil Sichern weil an der Stirnseite ist ein Loch um auf die Achs des Grillmotors zu stecken.
Man kann sich so etwas auch leicht im Prizip selber bauen.


----------



## Hohensinn (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bindegarn. Stärken für Ringe binden?*

Ist eine gute Idee. Bilder sagen oft mehr als Worte!

Gruß


----------

